# SEPTEMBER FISHING COMP - AND THE WINNERS ARE...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

September Comp period STARTS NEXT Friday 1st September and ENDS Thursday 7th September.

Entries must be submitted by Friday 8th September at 5pm. Winners will be announced at that time.

For competition rules etc see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2952

Entries only should be posted in this thread (please refrain from posting messages that aren't comp entries in this thread).

A POINTSCORE will be awarded starting this month, with the top 5 or 10 anglers (depending on number of entries received) scoring points towards the end of year tally/prizes. So, enter away!

Thanks and Good Luck....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Davey G
Fish Type/Name: Sammy the Squid
Length: Approx 38cm from tip to beak
Date/Time of Capture: 2/9 at 12pm
Location of Capture: Old Mans Hat, Sydney Harbour
Type of Lure/Bait used: Gulp Sandworms (camo) 
Comments: The squid grabbed my sandworm as I was floating it over reef and he was jagged in one tentacle. Upon capture he made his displeasure known by giving my yak a good inking. So I took him home and ate him. Yum.

Name / Username of Angler: Davey G
Fish Type/Name: Trevor the Trevally
Length: 33cm to tail
Date/Time of Capture: 2/9 between 8am-12pm
Location of Capture: Bluefish Point/inside North Head
Type of Lure/Bait used: Gulp Sandworms (camo)
Comments: Caught 6 of these little blighters all around the same size. They give a good account of themselves on light tackle and fight like a much larger fish.

Note. You may 'think' that this is in fact the same fish as Gatesy has previously entered but if you look closely at Gatesy's entry you will clearly note that his fish has Hovinka written on its side. Mine does not. So there....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Karl / YakAtak
Fish Type/Name: Allen the Aussie Bass
Length: 41cm nose to tip of tail
Date/Time of Capture: 04/09/06 5.30pm
Location of Capture: Wivenhoe Dam
Type of Lure/Bait used: Killa HB green and yellow
Comments: These little buggas go off on light gear, great stuff. $15 worth of fishing club membership well spent.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry guys wasn't set up for measuring them. useally weigh them
Name / Username of Angler: Andy/Nubee 
Fish Type/Name: Snapper 
Length: 900mm approx Weighed in at 14.5lb & 16.5lb 
Date/Time of Capture: 2/09/06 9.30 am & 12.30pm 
Location of Capture: White cliffs Taranaki New Zealand 
Type of Lure/Bait used: straylining / anchoves


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name / Username of Angler: Cid
Fish Type/Name: Ralph (Bream)
Length: 36cm total length
Date/Time of Capture: 2/9 at 7:20am 
Location of Capture: 2nd Runway, Botany Bay
Type of Lure/Bait used: Squidgy Flickbait (Evil Minnow) & 1/16th jighead
Comments: Fordy and I were working the marker bouys, hoping for an early season kingie. This guy hit the lure on the drop and my line zipped off like a rocket. I thought 'Woohoo, here we go!' as his first run was a ripper but I quickly subdued him with the 12lb braid I was using. Released to frolic in the Bay again.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Yellowtail Kingfish
Length: 69cm/2920g
Date/Time of Capture: 0915 02/09/06
Location of Capture: Bluefish Point, Sydney. Approx 20m of water.
Type of Lure/Bait used: 25cm live Slimy Mackerel, 10kg pink mono, 20kg Jinkai leader, 2 x 5/0 Mustad Big Red rigged as a sliding snell, fish taken on the trailing stinger.
Comments: Yay team, my first serious fish from the yak, or to put it another way, my second legal fish from a yak! Previous kingfish I've caught have been landbased, sure is easier when you're not pulling them towards the rocks. It pulled me around, but didn't fight too dirty. I had 10 minutes of great fun nonetheless. A big thankyou to Peril & simond for their photographic skills.

happy yakker









the fish









why do they call it a yellow tail?









Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Silver Trevally
Length: 32 cm
Date/Time of Capture: 0745 02/09/06
Location of Capture: Bluefish Pt
Type of Lure/Bait used: small piece of slimy mackeral on a red size 4 suicide, 6lb fireline, 3kg fluoro leader.
Comments: My first yak keeper.

dinner (it's a big plate, honest).


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: WayneD
Fish Type: Bream
Length: 28.5 cms
Date/Time of Capture: 05/09
Location of Capture: Logan River
Type of Lure/Bait used: 3" pumpkinseed minnow
Comments: First bream on the yak and first bream on SP's for about 3 years. Found a lovely looking snag and thought Royter would wet himself over this so gave it a go and it produced!


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Name / Username of Angler: Yakabe 
Fish Type/Name: Snook
Length: 60cm 
Date/Time of Capture: 5/9 at 6.15am 
Location of Capture: Wallaroo Bay
Type of Lure/Bait used: Berkley Gulp jerk shad with a Squidgie 9grm #3/0 black metal jig head. 
Comments: Went out for the first early fish in a while. Launched at 6.00am and had him in the boat by 6.15am. Used the Gulp Jerk Shad/Jig head for the first time. Got a lot of attention from the snook. Shows potential when the kingies come about. After this fish headed for the local marina as this morning was meant to be about bream. No luck!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Karl / YakAtak
Fish Type/Name: Gary the Golden Perch
Length: 49cm nose to tip of tail
Date/Time of Capture: 05/09/06 5pm
Location of Capture: Wivenhoe Dam
Type of Lure/Bait used: Jackall TN60 
Comments: It seems the males are skinnier than the females, maybe they just appear that way as the females are full of eggs at the moment.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dan/Hobie_Fisherman 
Fish Type: Australian Salmon
Length: 48cm (fork)
Date/Time of Capture: 02/09/06 
Location of Capture: Bluefish Point, Sydney. 
Type of Lure/Bait used: Soft plastic stick bait, 4lb braid, 6lb vanish leader 
Comments: Thanks to David (spotted a school of salmon on the surface) I was able to get my plastic in the middle of the school. It was hit on the first wind of my reel and an awesome 10min fight followed. It made some serious long dives (20 metres of water) and took me around in circles a few times. Once it was finally too tired to run I was able to scoop it into the yak as I had lost my net overboard that morning. Its amazing how you quickly forget about your sea sickness when you have a fish attached to your line. Great day - awesome fun on light gear.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username of Angler: PoddyMullet/Rob
Fish Type/Name: Aunt Doris the Pinkie
Length: 39cm Total and worked over with a rolling pin
Date/Time of Capture: 7/9/06 at 1pm
Location of capture: Ricketts Point, Port phillip Bay
Type of Lure: Storm 9cm Deep Thunderstick Walleye Color
Comments: With those Naki snapper it maybe pushing crap uphill. But hey...whose got the Bledisloe anyways...OOPS be quiet Poddy it's not us :wink:


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dan/Hobie_Fisherman 
Fish Type: Australian Salmon
Length: 48cm (fork)
Date/Time of Capture: 02/09/06 
Location of Capture: Bluefish Point, Sydney. 
Type of Lure/Bait used: Soft plastic stick bait, 4lb braid, 6lb vanish leader 
Comments: Thanks to David (spotted a school of salmon on the surface) I was able to get my plastic in the middle of the school. It was hit on the first wind of my reel and an awesome 10min fight followed. It made some serious long dives (20 metres of water) and took me around in circles a few times. Once it was finally too tired to run I was able to scoop it into the yak as I had lost my net overboard that morning. Its amazing how you quickly forget about your sea sickness when you have a fish attached to your line. Great day - awesome fun on light gear.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Name / username: Dave/Mushi
Fish Type: "Shagga" the Southern Calamari
Date/Time of Capture: 04/09/06
Location of Capture: Point Cook, Victoria
Type of Lure/Bait used: 2.5 Egi Lee squid jig in yellow-green
Comments: thought I had one earlier, then up came a dirty big toadie on the jig :x ! This one ended up going 27cm, few more cms to beak. Took the jig during over some newly discovered shallow reef area in only about 1.5m of water. Sorry couldn't find a ruler ANYWHERE at the lady's sharehouse. The reference cold one was full during the pic, so it wasn't affecting my measuring  (used the longest knife around then measured off that when a ruler was located)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats to everyone who got out, had fun and caught fish.

And this months winners are:- (Top 10 Pointscore)

10 Points - Naki Man with his 2 massive Snapper - well done!
9 Points - sbd with his 69cm Kingfish - 2nd legal fish from the yak - what an effort!
8 Points - Yakatak with his Wivenhoe Bass and Golden Perch
7 Points - Hobie Fisherman with his 53cm Aussie Salmon
6 Points - AndyBear with his 44cm Estuary Cod (extra sympathy points awarded for the one that got away) :x 
5 Points - PoddyMullet with his 39cm Snapper
4 Points - Yakabe with his squidgy munching Snook.
3 Points - Cid and his Bumper Botany Bay bream
2 Points - Daveyak and his Aussie Salmon
1 Point - Gatesy with his bag of Bluefish Point Trevally

These points will carry over for the next 3 months with an end of year winner to be announced.

State Vs State - this month.

1. NSW
2. QLD
3. VIC
4. The East Island (NZ)
5. SA
6. WA

Well done guys - this is the most entries we've had so far in the monthly comp. Well done Naki Man for being our first 'international' comp winner! This gives you the right to stick it to the Aussies for the next month! However the NSW boys can also give it right back as they were the winning state. 8)

Till next month...cheers. Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Well done everyone. What a great thread this comp has been. Its kept me going as I havent caught any fish and the conditions bad here for ages.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations to all the winners, and to the mighty Blues. Might have to see if I can pull my weight next time


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Some excellent fish there, well done guys.
Congrats Naki, good to see you managed to get NZ off to a good start. Got a feeling we will be up against some tough opposition as the waters warm up 8)

HLD
[makes mental note: endeavour not to lock myself out of the forums just before the comp closes!!   :roll: ]


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry for posting twice - left my PC logged on after posting and it somehow did it twice 30 minutes latter????  
Just a quick question.... As Davey G is the judge does this exclude his entries as he did have a catch worth points for September?? Should there be a non yakker who can judge so Dave can be included?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done guys, hope we see even more entries next month.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Guys, I may have miss led you you. The guy who caught those fish was Andy/Nubee. He is a member of our club and our forum. I was out fishing with him that day and took the photo. As he has not yet joined your forum , I posted the pic for him. Sorry if this was misleading as I don't wish to take another mans glory, specially as they were his PB fish.
If this was against comp rules, please amend the points accordingly.
This is a great forum and it's awesome that you guys have let us join your comp. There are many guys on our forum on east island that are keen to join.
Sorry once again for misleading you.

Can't wait for next months comp, I'll have my ruler in hand.

By the way on the day I landed a nice 10lb snapps but didn't take a pick

Cheers Peter (Naki man)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

NakiMan, on behalf of our wombat proud nation "No drama's mate, ya had no intent to pull the wool over our eyes". And again on behalf of our wombat proud nation "What the hell were ya doing to end up with a tuft of wool in ya hand in the first place?" :shock: :wink:  .

Oh and congrats to the grand state of NSW (cough cough) and the fair chunk of Australia to North East they call Queensland (cough cough)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners this month, looks like the competition is getting bigger every time! I wonder if I'll be allowed out for all 7 days next month (I already know the answer to that one...). I second Hobie_Fisherman's motion that Davey G should be on the board with his fine bag of trevally & squid - perhaps there should be a viewer's choice. Nice bluenose bream in Modern Fishing Davey G!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Naki Man said:


> Hey Guys, I may have miss led you you. The guy who caught those fish was Andy/Nubee. He is a member of our club and our forum. I was out fishing with him that day and took the photo. As he has not yet joined your forum , I posted the pic for him. Sorry if this was misleading as I don't wish to take another mans glory, specially as they were his PB fish.
> If this was against comp rules, please amend the points accordingly.
> This is a great forum and it's awesome that you guys have let us join your comp. There are many guys on our forum on east island that are keen to join.
> Sorry once again for misleading you.
> ...


G'day Naki Man. no worries, you did mention in your post that they were caught by Andy, but I assumed that was your name! If Andy also wants to join up to AKFF, great, and he will be made more than welcome... although if he keeps catching fish like that every month we will soon start to get jealous and start hurling insults (in good humour of course :wink: ) across the Tasman. As for this month, I'm happy to let the pointscore remain 'as is'. PS. what is 'your' forum?

Basically our monthly comp is a fun/social comp and a way of encouraging members to get out for a fish. I'm glad that it's starting to take off and even reaching across to NZ.

Perhaps we will implement an 'Australian" section and then an 'International' section if and when we start receiving more overseas entries but at this stage it will remain as is.

As for those comments regarding myself, I'm happy to get out for a fish and if I catch something decent I'll enter it into the comp for possible points. However in this instance my entry and Gatesy's were around the same (he probably caught more than I did that day) so I gave the point to him... No dramas as I intend to score 10 points next month !!! :roll: .


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

HI Davey G

Thanks for that. We have quite a strong yak fishing following in the Naki, all a good bunch of guys and the sport is growing fast. We now have 3 clubs in the Naki

Our New Zealand forum is 
http://www.fishing.net.nz/asp_forums/fo ... eez9eezf12

That takes you to the yak section

*Poddymullet wrote*

_NakiMan, on behalf of our wombat proud nation "No drama's mate, ya had no intent to pull the wool over our eyes". And again on behalf of our wombat proud nation "What the hell were ya doing to end up with a tuft of wool in ya hand in the first place?"_

Because they don't make Velcro like they use to and you've gota hang on somehow


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi fellas,

A couple of nice snapps for the day, and thanks Nakiman for posting them for me (he looks after me that bloke) 

So I guess we'll be seeing a few more naki fish next month!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWZWtDwAADBfgAASYacAECilFgA/79/gMAEMKEU8mI1I9T9KGg9JkAyNBgBk00GQwQ0xGjA1PRMRBkieoeoYmgM1AhYrIdnqpjW8hGBefYOgL+zU+zYx75Xi2ckBnyi80FXttDtwiilCUp120cZ7Lj62nPCNRSbD2PmyBCeSS6FDK5pqnC+6OHPdi4glZeJiYMX7d+Kwwnucs/ztVSHbIrTlziiaRev7v08Bq0uMs1mQ6syX3KJNZSVKLLLTXh8zi9sMHs1g6RJEqiM4BXeEE2GYFqjEliQUqd1oOG5RuaixtcdhiIhOWkCSjGEUKEqTrpCVcD1TAvMaf2W2cOpWk5KZAkA7Nf0vf70DqlWOuGKyDIrY0/xdyRThQkGZWtDw


----------

